# Albino burm eating her dinner



## Nattie08 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gorgeous huh? :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics. What size is she?


----------



## Nattie08 (Jan 21, 2011)

she's about 6ft at the moment, but getting bigger every day


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tell me about it. I used to have an unpredictable 13 footer. She would be fine for months and then bite and start throwing coils round you. Got some nice scars of her


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW those are amazing pics:thumbup:

She is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Nattie08 (Jan 21, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Tell me about it. I used to have an unpredictable 13 footer. She would be fine for months and then bite and start throwing coils round you. Got some nice scars of her


She's only tagged me once so far, across the side of my hand...it was feeding time so I let her off! lol. Quite a lot of blood though and loads of bruising.

She's pretty docile really, she had mites shortly after we got her and she was so patient with all the treatments...i think all the handling did her the world of good


----------



## Nattie08 (Jan 21, 2011)

deb53 said:


> WOW those are amazing pics:thumbup:
> 
> She is gorgeous :thumbup:


Aww thanks, she is a beauty :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's beautiful


----------



## kittykatkris (May 24, 2011)

Thats one beautiful snake , I want one but my mum will only cope with corns


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i love your snake shes gorg lovely colouring. i love snakes . Also love the lizards had leo;s before. And love beardies


----------



## Kelfezond (Jul 10, 2011)

Stunning snake, my favourite species i'm getting one soon as we move house. Was a bit worried about the size so bought a boa first she's 8ft and lots of fun so think i'm ready for a burm next.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

What is it eating there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisd said:


> What is it eating there?


judging by the tail , i`d say a large rat


----------



## Falice (Apr 1, 2012)

wow she's very beautiful!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful snake


----------

